# GTA San Andreas - Graphic Problem - plzz help



## isodevil2 (Aug 24, 2005)

plzz help me anyone, i play the game fine until this happens,








i don't have a clue wat to do, i tryed updating my graphic card drivers but when i do that the game crashes and the resarts itself, my graphic card - GeForce FX 5200 128mb, plzz help :sad:


----------



## isodevil2 (Aug 24, 2005)

plzz sumone help plzzzzzzz


----------



## isodevil2 (Aug 24, 2005)

ain't there anyone clever in here?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Does this happen at the same point in the game each time? I've only seen this happen in a pirate copy of a game that was downloaded via P2P as an ISO, ISOdevil :wink:


----------



## isodevil2 (Aug 24, 2005)

lol,no it happens wherever i go, it gets on my f***ing nerves.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Pirated games are usually damaged in one way or another, and an ISO can become corrupted easily. Is this a legit game you're playing?


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

Call Rockstar and see if they can help you :sayyes:


----------



## Paul Stavanger (Sep 27, 2004)

this has happened on one or two of my games (legit games) - it's really got nothing to do with pirated or not as far as I know. In the first case, Battlefield Vietnam, it was because I had the same card as you and had the graphics on medium - the fact is it's a pretty crap card and is unable to perform well. I turned the graphics down and it was fine.

The other time was the demo for Rome: Total War. (This was after I upgraded to a radeon 9800). However, upon getting the real game, they had applied a patch or something and it fixed it perfectly. Something to bear in mind as well is your computer temperature, as tonnes of errors can be attributed to overheating processers etc.

If possible, get your case / cpu temp when idling (just in windows, or in the bios), then again straight after you've been playing games for a good half hour at least.

The only solution I can recommend to you is to first try and turn the graphics down as much to reduce the load on the graphics card. Second, if that doesn't work, is a costly upgrade to a better card. Unfortunately this will likely set you back about £70 - £80.


----------



## isodevil2 (Aug 24, 2005)

the thing is this doesn't happen on gta 3 but i did order gta 3 so that makes a difference, this only happens on san andreas and vice city.


----------

